# Exact 2.7T engine length



## wndrllama103 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm thinking about swapping out my 1.8T with a 2.7 in my mid-engine rabbit, but I need to know the length of the engine from the bell housing to the crank pulley and the width of the engine from head to head at it's widest point.

Can anyone do a quick measurement for me?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Dwaynepool (Jul 14, 2016)

I think the 1.8t is a bit longer actually.


----------

